

Natural Language Form with custom input elements - ishener
http://tympanus.net/Tutorials/NaturalLanguageForm/

======
quomopete
I'm not sure I understand what is trying to be communicated here.

Edit: OK I guess you click on the drop icon in upper right hand corner (I'm on
mobile), then you get some context.

------
m_mueller
I like your UI, although the links don't give enough hints to be clickable. It
reminds me of my hobby translating iOS app: <http://travelparrot.ch/>.

------
leeoniya
looks good, but it's actually harder to parse and more work for brain :(

------
n0mad01
yeah, sure.

but how to process this kind of input anyway?

how to translate into :

1) who

2) where

3) why

and so on ?

not bad anyway.

